

Show HN: ScrumBLD – A Network for Building Products Together - neil321
http://www.scrumbld.com

======
jessejhernandez
This is a really cool website, I love the concept and think this can go a long
way. I think the website will need some tweaks and the experience can be more
intuitive. Unfortunately Im not a developer but I'd love to give you my input
on how to make the website flow smoothly.

~~~
neil321
Thanks! I agree, I meant to include that it is in beta and I wouldn't mind a
full redesign. I don't consider myself very skilled with design and would love
to hear any input you may have.

~~~
jessejhernandez
Sweet man I would love to help you out. Shoot me an email lets collaborate!

~~~
jessejhernandez
owlvisuals@gmail.com

------
timhead
I like the idea, but not sure people will be willing to put out there best
idea for anyone to see...

~~~
neil321
I don't think it's for everyone. I would compare it to posting your idea on
kickstarter, it's just that kickstarter is a more established platform so it
feels safer.

I've also tried to address this feature with a "private" feature. Which lets
you post a snippet of your idea and users can request to view the whole idea
if it sparks their interest and they want to know more.

